# BEING BLACK IS A MEGA FAILO PHENO CAP



## Blackgymmax (Aug 24, 2022)

AS A BLACK GUY ONCE YOU HIT 4.5PSL IT DOESNT MATTER HOW FUCKING HIGH YOU GO. IF YOU ARE NOT LIGHTSKIN YOU ARE HARD GIGA CAPPED TO LTBS-MTBS AND MAYBE HTBS






OH YEAH THIS GUY LOOKS GOOD RIGHT? MAYBE HE WILL GET HOT GIRLS???? HIS GF?


W R O N G




FAT UGLY RECESSED LTB


OH YEAH HES FAMOUS ON INSTA AND TIKTOK BUT GUESS WHOS IN THE FUCING COMMENTS?
ITS NOTHING BUT OLD ROASTIES AND AT BEST CAKE MAXXED MTB WHAT THE FUCK?







chris was the ONLY decent fakeup maxxed girl i saw there all the rest at best looked like ugly UK slags WHAT THE FUCK?
@fogdart you need to run a tinder experiment to see if this theory is true. It seems that psl is cope for black past 4.5psl ITS OVER EVEN FOR TYRONE BEING BLACK IS A MEGA FAILO


----------



## luljankybo (Aug 24, 2022)

Thank God i'm a 4.5 psl lightskin  where the white hoes at


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Aug 24, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> AS A BLACK GUY ONCE YOU HIT 4.5PSL IT DOESNT MATTER HOW FUCKING HIGH YOU GO. IF YOU ARE NOT LIGHTSKIN YOU ARE HARD GIGA CAPPED TO LTBS


? Nigga what


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 24, 2022)

granted, his ugly gf is just a beta buxxer who bought him a 550k house but its still over


----------



## the BULL (Aug 24, 2022)

hard capped by his horse tier midface and fucked up ratios
gl my ass


----------



## Mogpogs (Aug 24, 2022)

Larp bbc = free pussy for life


----------



## Aladin (Aug 24, 2022)

⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ SAVE PLANET 🅻🅾🅾🅺🆂🅼🅰🆇 - ＪＯＩＮ ＨＥＲＥ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐


FOR YOU @btsgangruling WE FUCKED YOU TOO HARD, ME AND @8PSLcel R.I.P. MEN TODAY WE STAND UNITED IN THE MEMORY OF A FALLEN WARRIOR HIS NAME WAS @btsgangruling HE SHALL NOT BE FORGOTTEN BELOW US IS PLANET LOOKSMAX CLEANSE THE PLANET, CHOSE YOUR DESTINY! ATTACK! THE RAMP OF YOUR...




looksmax.org


----------



## tyronelite (Aug 24, 2022)

_Just use extreme anecdotal tik tok outliers theory _


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 24, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> ? Nigga what


ltb-htb


----------



## vaseqmoherad (Aug 24, 2022)

is doutzen's husband darkskin?


----------



## khvirgin (Aug 24, 2022)

is he american or from uk?


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 24, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> _Just use extreme anecdotal tik tok outliers theory _


nice try but me and @fogdart conducted experiments and the cap is actually htbs LOL. what happens is that you just get more of these shit tier women the quality doesnt actually go up


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Aug 24, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> ltb-htb


ltb only. Gotchu 👍


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 24, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> ltb only. Gotchu 👍
> 
> View attachment 1836890


ltb-htb YEP keep coping


----------



## AcidMan (Aug 24, 2022)

As a black guy u can only thugmaxx or gymmaxx
Cute black guys just doesnt exist but handsome black guys do


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 24, 2022)

AcidMan said:


> As a black guy u can only thugmaxx or gymmaxx
> Cute black guys just doesnt exist but handsome black guys do


he IS handsome the problem is that stacy-stacylites do not fucking want black guys regardless of psl PERIOD


----------



## Deleted member 15004 (Aug 24, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> AS A BLACK GUY ONCE YOU HIT 4.5PSL IT DOESNT MATTER HOW FUCKING HIGH YOU GO. IF YOU ARE NOT LIGHTSKIN YOU ARE HARD GIGA CAPPED TO LTBS-MTBS AND MAYBE HTBS
> 
> View attachment 1836870
> 
> ...


Akagi is a pretty interesting anime ngl


----------



## Yliaster (Aug 24, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> granted, his ugly gf is just a beta buxxer who bought him a 550k house but its still over



How is that an L ?

Thats a clear sign he controls the relationship and can probably even cheat if he chooses and get away with it.

#levels


----------



## subhuman to mtn (Aug 24, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> AS A BLACK GUY ONCE YOU HIT 4.5PSL IT DOESNT MATTER HOW FUCKING HIGH YOU GO. IF YOU ARE NOT LIGHTSKIN YOU ARE HARD GIGA CAPPED TO LTBS-MTBS AND MAYBE HTBS
> 
> View attachment 1836870
> 
> ...


Hey bro if you don't mind me asking I often see you writing bad things about your race. Do you wanna be white or something?


----------



## AcidMan (Aug 24, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> he IS handsome the problem is that stacy-stacylites do not fucking want black guys regardless of psl PERIOD


Just like white chads and chadlites they only go for white stacies so u cant really blame them


----------



## ManletBlackcel (Aug 24, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> _Just use extreme anecdotal tik tok outliers theory _


@Blackgymmax is spitting facts. Muh outliers. Can’t believe how u can be so bluepilled after being on this forum for so long.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 24, 2022)

Yliaster said:


> How is that an L ?
> 
> Thats a clear sign he controls the relationship and can probably even cheat if he chooses and get away with it.
> 
> #levels


the point being that theres a cap to the quality where as a 4.5psl lightskin would probably have leagues better quality. he can cheat but he would probably end up cheating with another mtb roastie. he would need to status max for girls actually ON his level


----------



## Pretty (Aug 24, 2022)

This is cope ran bbc game with a tall ugly ripped blackcel and he got decent matches


----------



## Nad (Aug 24, 2022)

just stop being black theory


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 24, 2022)

subhuman to mtn said:


> Hey bro if you don't mind me asking I often see you writing bad things about your race. Do you wanna be white or something?


north atlantid, yes


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 24, 2022)

Blackmannnns said:


> This is cope ran bbc game with a tall ugly ripped blackcel and he got decent matches


"decent" yes but the thing is that fucking tyrone isnt getting much better than that despite being LEAGUES AND LEAGUES above that


----------



## ManletBlackcel (Aug 24, 2022)

Blackmannnns said:


> This is cope ran bbc game with a tall ugly ripped blackcel and he got decent matches


Show the matches


----------



## thereallegend (Aug 24, 2022)

Yup, I attract high tier keisha's, goblinas, and low tier beckies


----------



## Corleone (Aug 24, 2022)

I‘m totally blind to racial SMV limits, would have said he looked really good.


Blackgymmax said:


> W R O N G
> 
> 
> 
> ...


even her tits are recessed, despite the cow level BMI


Blackgymmax said:


> granted, his ugly gf is just a beta buxxer who bought him a 550k house but its still over


Nvm, would pipe her too for a year or two for 550k house


----------



## fogdart (Aug 24, 2022)

@whiteissuperior @LightSkinNoob @Racky @Aeonxdro @ManletBlackcel @thereallegend @.... @mulattomaxxer thoughts?


----------



## thereallegend (Aug 24, 2022)

@tyronelite still doesn't wanna swallow the race pill


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 24, 2022)

@fogdart that ugly lightskin tall jacked dude is probably slaying the same level as this tyrone despite being NOWHERE CLOSE in psl. fuck even you are LMAO. you act so insecure about your looks but the truth is that youre slaying the same shit tyrone is or BETTER LOL


----------



## Wallenberg (Aug 24, 2022)

His GF looks like a tranny in the pic that is in the OP.


----------



## Pretty (Aug 24, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> "decent" yes but the thing is that fucking tyrone isnt getting much better than that despite being LEAGUES AND LEAGUES above that


Motherfucker it’s like that for all men majority of men cannot pull their looksmatch the only guys that can are average looking white guys with blue eyes


----------



## thereallegend (Aug 24, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> ltb only. Gotchu 👍
> 
> View attachment 1836890


I'd get better dating results than this guy just based off skin color


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 24, 2022)

Corleone said:


> I‘m totally blind to racial SMV limits, would have said he looked really good.
> 
> even her tits are recessed, despite the cow level BMI


he can do better than this girl but he could absolutely fucking never get his white looks equal or i dont know if he can get his black equal either without status and money maxxing.


----------



## Pretty (Aug 24, 2022)

ManletBlackcel said:


> Show the matches


The guy was 6’3 and ur 5’5 this won’t be of any help to you


----------



## JawGuyFatFaceGuy (Aug 24, 2022)

They look mascular but low iq low class but its brutal tbh tax race women here in germany from my experience prefer prettyboy faces with a lean body take the prettyboy pill boyos


----------



## popular kid (Aug 24, 2022)

Just michael jacksonmaxx theory confirmed


----------



## alriodai (Aug 24, 2022)

Ima be real bro dude in your OP not that GL to be pulling true HTBs or stacylites
His coloring cucks him, his small eyes (PFL) too
either that's a super bad lighting or he looks like shit
he got a body and beard halo, remove that and he's average as fuck

@fogdart


----------



## oatmeal (Aug 24, 2022)

sub-atlantid is failo tbh


----------



## Mumbai Sissy (Aug 24, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> _Just use extreme anecdotal tik tok outliers theory _


Keep in mind This nigga is known for worshipping whites


----------



## popular kid (Aug 24, 2022)

Over if you aren’t michael jacksonmaxxing in 2022 as a black guy


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 24, 2022)

Daiquiris said:


> Keep in mind This nigga is known for worshipping whites


nigga i try to keep it real. if youre black theres no point of going past 5psl unless youre going for like fame based on your looks. the actual return on psl increase isnt worth it. being an 8/10+ black guy WHOS JACKED caps you at 6/10 white girls but its not much different than being some moderately jacked 6/10 black guy who hits the gym LOL. what the fuck are you looksmaxxing for? @fogdart


----------



## ManletBlackcel (Aug 24, 2022)

Blackmannnns said:


> The guy was 6’3 and ur 5’5 this won’t be of any help to you


U don’t think I know that my guy.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 24, 2022)

Wallenberg said:


> His GF looks like a tranny in the pic that is in the OP.


shes subhuman but rich


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Aug 24, 2022)

thereallegend said:


> I'd get better dating results than this guy just based off skin color


Stop bro you’re making my chest hurt 😂


----------



## thereallegend (Aug 24, 2022)

alriodai said:


> Ima be real bro dude in your OP not that GL to be pulling true HTBs or stacylites
> His coloring cucks him, his small eyes (PFL) too
> either that's a super bad lighting or he looks like shit
> he got a body and beard halo, remove that and he's average as fuck
> ...


He could date good looking black girls, but black dudes are the most open men to dating out (there was a UC Berkeley study on this 2011).


----------



## fogdart (Aug 24, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> @fogdart that ugly lightskin tall jacked dude is probably slaying the same level as this tyrone despite being NOWHERE CLOSE in psl. fuck even you are LMAO. you act so insecure about your looks but the truth is that youre slaying the same shit tyrone is or BETTER LOL


It’s over. As a dark skin Tyrone you have to be giga selective because you’ll be flooded with Beckys and ugly PAWGs to choose from - you get flooded with a Stacylites when you have status as a dark skin Tyrone tho. Most dark skin Tyrones just choose the easiest becky or PAWG to date and don’t really care much about facial aesthetics. Have you seen Patrick Mahomes’ wife? He’s a statusmaxxed moneymaxxed mulatto and his wife is like a slim ltb


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 24, 2022)

alriodai said:


> Ima be real bro dude in your OP not that GL to be pulling true HTBs or stacylites
> His coloring cucks him, his small eyes (PFL) too
> either that's a super bad lighting or he looks like shit
> he got a body and beard halo, remove that and he's average as fuck
> ...


no his coloring is amazing look at his tiktok








Roosevelt Calhoun (@rooseveltcalhoun) TikTok | Watch Roosevelt Calhoun's Newest TikTok Videos


Roosevelt Calhoun (@rooseveltcalhoun) on TikTok | 3.9M Likes. 249.4K Followers. ✞ | AZ | 25 IG:Rooseveltcalhounjr




www.tiktok.com




hes not average in any sense. robust skull amazing maxilla, forward growth deepset eyes good mandible chin etc list goes on. mogs the average white guy to death


----------



## ManletBlackcel (Aug 24, 2022)

fogdart said:


> It’s over. As a dark skin Tyrone you have to be giga selective because you’ll be flooded with Beckys and ugly PAWGs to choose from - you get flooded with a Stacylites when you have status as a dark skin Tyrone tho. Most dark skin Tyrones just choose the easiest becky or PAWG to date and don’t really care much about facial aesthetics. Have you seen Patrick Mahomes’ wife? He’s a statusmaxxed moneymaxxed mulatto and his wife is like a slim ltb


Facts. Even this Tyrone from the UK acknowledges the racepill


----------



## popular kid (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## Growth Plate (Aug 24, 2022)

Mogpogs said:


> Larp bbc = free pussy for life


I actually have a bbc and I'm incel


----------



## Mogpogs (Aug 24, 2022)

Growth Plate said:


> I actually have a bbc and I'm incel


Over


----------



## thereallegend (Aug 24, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> mogs the average white guy to death


 Obviously he doesn't


----------



## HerpDerpson (Aug 24, 2022)

The biggest incel I know is black. Imagine being black (in Russia!), 5'5 and ugly in the face. It never began.


----------



## alriodai (Aug 24, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> no his coloring is amazing look at his tiktok
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're coping real hard bro
He's using a tiktok skin filter to make his skin and colors more smoother, in other pictures videos you can tell his coloring is not above average at all, even you coloring mogg him JFL; His colors don't match each other making him look like a pooped dog
He's not that GL to pull HTBs and he's dating his white looksmatch, his pheno is trash

Meanwhile the other model guy @looksmaxxer234 posted mogs him to death and could pull stacylites I see it


----------



## popular kid (Aug 24, 2022)

If you’re black just rappermaxx


----------



## alriodai (Aug 24, 2022)

thereallegend said:


> Obviously he doesn't


No blackgymmaxx is just overrating him so much 
He's not that GL


----------



## thereallegend (Aug 24, 2022)

alriodai said:


> No blackgymmaxx is just overrating him so much
> He's not that GL


HTN-Tyronelite range??


----------



## thereallegend (Aug 24, 2022)

popular kid said:


> If you’re black just rappermaxx



42 dugg is turbomanlet


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 24, 2022)

alriodai said:


> You're coping real hard bro
> He's using a tiktok skin filter to make his skin and colors more smoother, in other pictures videos you can tell his coloring is not above average at all, even you coloring mogg him JFL; His colors don't match each other making him look like a pooped dog
> He's not that GL to pull HTBs and he's dating his white looksmatch, his pheno is trash
> 
> Meanwhile the other model guy @looksmaxxer234 posted mogs him to death and could pull stacylites I see it


he doesnt pull stacylites. @fogdart could run him but he will do utter shit. the only place he did good was in amsterdam when you pushed boosts on him but everyone else who used him did pretty shit. 
could you run the experiment and post it for everyone?


----------



## fogdart (Aug 24, 2022)

alriodai said:


> Ima be real bro dude in your OP not that GL to be pulling true HTBs or stacylites
> His coloring cucks him, his small eyes (PFL) too
> either that's a super bad lighting or he looks like shit
> he got a body and beard halo, remove that and he's average as fuck
> ...


Rate him well in motion

@Blackgymmax 





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## fogdart (Aug 24, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> he doesnt pull stacylites. @fogdart could run him but he will do utter shit. the only place he did good was in amsterdam when you pushed boosts on him but everyone else who used him did pretty shit.
> could you run the experiment and post it for everyone?


I’ll run Mukasa in my area and post it


----------



## chinpilled69 (Aug 24, 2022)

I wanna look black. I wanna look like Tyson Beckford.
Fuck Girls. No homo.

Just can’t imagine losing life looking like this:


----------



## alriodai (Aug 24, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> he doesnt pull stacylites. @fogdart could run him but he will do utter shit. the only place he did good was in amsterdam when you pushed boosts on him but everyone else who used him did pretty shit.
> could you run the experiment and post it for everyone?


yes all i need is NT pics of him (with friends taken by an iPhone) and i'll make the perfect profile
anywhere since i never used tinder or bumble or anything, but i'm in algeria so idk if VPN works o


thereallegend said:


> HTN-Tyronelite range??


Yes he's HTN defintely


----------



## gymmaxedhorse (Aug 24, 2022)

Being dark skin is a failo you can just look around and see. Criminals are usually dark. Dark people are portrayed as thugs and niggers. Lighter blacks are always shown in a better light and treated better even if they’re ugly af JFL


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 24, 2022)

alriodai said:


> You're coping real hard bro
> He's using a tiktok skin filter to make his skin and colors more smoother, in other pictures videos you can tell his coloring is not above average at all, even you coloring mogg him JFL; His colors don't match each other making him look like a pooped dog
> He's not that GL to pull HTBs and he's dating his white looksmatch, his pheno is trash
> 
> Meanwhile the other model guy @looksmaxxer234 posted mogs him to death and could pull stacylites I see it


there is a tiktok famous prettyboy black guy on this forum who i spoke to but he speaks about this problem as well. theres a cap. basically he matches a bunch of shit tier girls and maybe one mtb-stacylite will match him out of 100 or so but its hard to pull so he status maxxes on instagram lol.


----------



## alriodai (Aug 24, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> there is a tiktok famous prettyboy black guy on this forum who i spoke to but he speaks about this problem as well. theres a cap. basically he matches a bunch of shit tier girls and maybe one mtb-stacylite will match him out of 100 or so but its hard to pull so he status maxxes on instagram lol.


defintely hard i agree 
but i believe mukasa can pull stacylites type girls

it could be due to region too

what region should i run him in?


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 24, 2022)

fogdart said:


> Rate him well in motion
> 
> @Blackgymmax
> 
> View attachment 1836917


the guy is easily tyronelite+ i dont know where people are calling him htn. whos mogging him? and dont tell me that peanut skull warrior musaka


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 24, 2022)

alriodai said:


> defintely hard i agree
> but i believe mukasa can pull stacylites type girls
> 
> it could be due to region too
> ...


texas, toronto, or NYC preferrably toronto


----------



## thereallegend (Aug 24, 2022)

gymmaxedhorse said:


> Being dark skin is a failo you can just look around and see. Criminals are usually dark. Dark people are portrayed as thugs and niggers. Lighter blacks are always shown in a better light and treated better even if they’re ugly af JFL


Kojic acid, glutathione, sunscreen is a must


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Aug 24, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> he doesnt pull stacylites. @fogdart could run him but he will do utter shit. the only place he did good was in amsterdam when you pushed boosts on him but everyone else who used him did pretty shit.
> could you run the experiment and post it for everyone?


The guy you posted is a gymcel midget. Athlete pheno black guys slay


----------



## Deleted member 1851 (Aug 24, 2022)

It is quite bad but black women have it worse when compared to other races


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 24, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> The guy you posted is a gymcel midget. Athlete pheno black guys slay


hes not a midget. his frame is filled out and he is the athlete pheno slayer. theyre just low class slayers...


----------



## gymmaxedhorse (Aug 24, 2022)

thereallegend said:


> Kojic acid, glutathione, sunscreen is a must


Most blacks neglect sunscreen but it’s definitely a must. However I’m lightskinned so when I tell other blacks to wear it they just say I don’t know shit cause I’m not dark JFL


----------



## fogdart (Aug 24, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> The guy you posted is a gymcel midget. Athlete pheno black guys slay


He’s literally a retired NFL player. Give examples of athlete pheno dark skin black guys


Lol what would you rate him?




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## alriodai (Aug 24, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> texas, toronto, or NYC preferrably toronto


toronto or canada in majority don't have that much stacylites to stacies girl, let's be real

at max if u luck out you'ill get HTBs


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Aug 24, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> hes not a midget. his frame is filled out and he is the athlete pheno slayer. theyre just low class slayers...





fogdart said:


> He’s literally a retired NFL player. Give examples of athlete pheno dark skin black guys
> 
> 
> Lol what would you rate him?
> View attachment 1836925


You need to look like a basketball player


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 24, 2022)

alriodai said:


> toronto or canada in majority don't have that much stacylites to stacies girl, let's be real
> 
> at max if u luck out you'ill get HTBs


lets see if he can even touch the htbs


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Aug 24, 2022)

vaseqmoherad said:


> is doutzen's husband darkskin?


----------



## tyronelite (Aug 24, 2022)

ManletBlackcel said:


> @Blackgymmax is spitting facts. Muh outliers. Can’t believe how u can be so bluepilled after being on this forum for so long.


Y’all niggas act like you’ve talked to every Tyrone in the world that’s in a LTR & they all said “Stacies don’t want me I’m only capped to MTB”


----------



## tyronelite (Aug 24, 2022)

thereallegend said:


> @tyronelite still doesn't wanna swallow the race pill


Chads are their own race


----------



## 5ft1 (Aug 24, 2022)

This is the fate of all low contrast "humans"


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 24, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> Y’all niggas act like you’ve talked to every Tyrone in the world that’s in a LTR & they all said “Stacies don’t want me I’m only capped to MTB”


they are. you dont really see tyrones with stacies unless theres a status halo lol. This guy would never pull the quality of women @Niko69 could. we literally see it on social media that lightskin and white chads pull stupidly better quality simps as well.


----------



## thereallegend (Aug 24, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> You need to look like a basketball player


Aka LIGHTSKINNED KELLY OUBRE NIGGAAAA


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 24, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> Chads are their own race


tyrone is his own race to mtb whites


----------



## thereallegend (Aug 24, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> Chads are their own race


No they're not

Pheno counts for 4 points in SMV


----------



## russiancel (Aug 24, 2022)

the only bbcs i see in my slavic shithole are glovo's couriers wageslavers on their bike (maybe stolen)


----------



## tyronelite (Aug 24, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> they are. you dont really see tyrones with stacies unless theres a status halo lol. This guy would never pull the quality of women @Niko69 could. we literally see it on social media that lightskin and white chads pull stupidly better quality simps as well.


Lol at using Niko as an example 

Idc about matches cuz 90% of them never meet with you 

Almost any dude can match with hot chicks if he has good pics and or NT + good looking


----------



## mazzi (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## Reckless Turtle (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## thereallegend (Aug 24, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> Lol at using Niko as an example
> 
> Idc about matches cuz 90% of them never meet with you
> 
> Almost any dude can match with hot chicks if he has good pics and or NT + good looking


cope, 22k matches is Genghis Khan tier breeding if he wanted to indulge


----------



## subhuman to mtn (Aug 24, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> north atlantid, yes


Why can't you be content with your race my love? We have no choice over that, it's like hating yourself for the social security number your were assigned. The sooner you will be happy with yourself the sooner you will be at peace. I went through the same thing as you I used to cope as a child and lie that I was Turkish cause I was lightskin Pakistani. But now I have learned to be honest and I no longer fear someone finding the truth


----------



## tyronelite (Aug 24, 2022)

Reckless Turtle said:


>


----------



## Manu le coq (Aug 24, 2022)

cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope


----------



## Manu le coq (Aug 24, 2022)

OP is a fag in denial btw


----------



## tyronelite (Aug 24, 2022)

thereallegend said:


> cope, 22k matches is Genghis Khan tier breeding if he wanted to indulge


Matches =/= P in V


----------



## thereallegend (Aug 24, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> Matches =/= P in V


Traffic matters


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Aug 24, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> View attachment 1836983
> View attachment 1836984
> 
> View attachment 1836985


You linked lower quality women. I linked examples of runway models with guys without a huge amount of status.


----------



## tyronelite (Aug 24, 2022)

Reckless Turtle said:


> You linked lower quality women. I linked examples of runway models with guys without a huge amount of status.


wtf is low quality 

So cuz she’s not a runway model she’s automatically low quality?


----------



## fogdart (Aug 24, 2022)

Wallenberg said:


> His GF looks like a tranny in the pic that is in the OP.





Corleone said:


> I‘m totally blind to racial SMV limits, would have said he looked really good.
> 
> even her tits are recessed, despite the cow level BMI
> 
> Nvm, would pipe her too for a year or two for 550k house


smash or pass? her face is below average but she's high sex appeal AF





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Manu le coq (Aug 24, 2022)

same goes for white Chads tho, look at chico maher and hernan drago gf, most of them are htb becky while thesre guys have fucked plenty of top models, they just chose this girl to settle down with, same goes for dark skinned tyrone.
it's not bcz you can't get stacies that dark skin tyrones can't either, you pbly have flaws (physical or others) who keep you down you choose to overlook and rather blame it on your skin color instead of working on them.
anyways after reaching 5psl most of the dating success of someone is based on other factors apart from there face (fame, ntness, body, social circle and meeting a huge volume of attractive women)


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Aug 24, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> wtf is low quality
> 
> So cuz she’s not a runway model she’s automatically low quality?


The first one looks like an IG bimbo, but the picture is low resolution and I don't know who that is. Also, your reading comprehension is lacking.


----------



## Manu le coq (Aug 24, 2022)

fogdart said:


> smash or pass? her face is below average but she's high sex appeal AF
> 
> View attachment 1836995


disgusting


----------



## Manu le coq (Aug 24, 2022)

fogdart said:


> smash or pass? her face is below average but she's high sex appeal AF
> 
> View attachment 1836995


would


----------



## Corleone (Aug 24, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> granted, his ugly gf is just a beta buxxer who bought him a 550k house but its still over





fogdart said:


> smash or pass? her face is below average but she's high sex appeal AF
> 
> View attachment 1836995


Hard pass, nothing is more repulsive to me than fat girls with small tits. The deformed face and the dog pill aren‘t helping either.


----------



## Peak aesthetics (Aug 24, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> granted, his ugly gf is just a beta buxxer who bought him a 550k house but its still over


----------



## Peak aesthetics (Aug 24, 2022)

AcidMan said:


> As a black guy u can only thugmaxx or gymmaxx
> Cute black guys just doesnt exist but handsome black guys do


I had some burger king 😔 brb I'm sticking my finger down my throat tonight.


----------



## Peak aesthetics (Aug 24, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> he IS handsome the problem is that stacy-stacylites do not fucking want black guys regardless of psl PERIOD


Preach


----------



## tyronelite (Aug 24, 2022)

Reckless Turtle said:


> The first one looks like an IG bimbo, but the picture is low resolution and I don't know who that is. Also, your reading comprehension is lacking.


Then you should’ve said low quality pics 

Doesn’t matter who they are.. they are all good looking


----------



## Peak aesthetics (Aug 24, 2022)

.


----------



## Pendejo (Aug 24, 2022)

At least you aren’t curry.


----------



## Prettyboy (Aug 24, 2022)

fogdart said:


> smash or pass? her face is below average but she's high sex appeal AF
> 
> View attachment 1836995


Imagine settling for pitbulls leftovers ☠️


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Aug 24, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> Then you should’ve said low quality pics
> 
> Doesn’t matter who they are.. they are all good looking


Sir, I said "lower quality." Consider reading more thoroughly. From an aesthetic standpoint, they are not as attractive as the two models I linked.


----------



## pur3e (Aug 24, 2022)

if you dont look like this its over


----------



## tyronelite (Aug 24, 2022)

Reckless Turtle said:


> Sir, I said "lower quality." Consider reading more thoroughly. From an aesthetic standpoint, they are not as attractive as the two models I linked.


You clearly said “lower quality women” but ok lol 

The whole point is there clearly better looking than what OP stated therefore disproving his 4.5 PSL max theory


----------



## Prime Time (Aug 24, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> wtf is low quality
> 
> So cuz she’s not a runway model she’s automatically low quality?


Bro I swear niggas on lookism forums ugly af yet they have such high standards


----------



## Peak aesthetics (Aug 24, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> nigga i try to keep it real. if youre black theres no point of going past 5psl unless youre going for like fame based on your looks. the actual return on psl increase isnt worth it. being an 8/10+ black guy WHOS JACKED caps you at 6/10 white girls but its not much different than being some moderately jacked 6/10 black guy who hits the gym LOL. what the fuck are you looksmaxxing for? @fogdart


Nah, 5/10 as a black will get you shitted on. .


----------



## tyronelite (Aug 24, 2022)

Prime Time said:


> Bro I swear niggas on lookism forums ugly af yet they have such high standards


I’ve been preaching this since the day I joined lol

We call em stacysexuals.. and most of em are virgins


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Aug 24, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> You clearly said “lower quality women” but ok lol


Which you clearly didn't read/comprehend before replying.


----------



## Preston (Aug 24, 2022)

I don't think the guy in OP is Tyrone tbh. He has good features but he has low contrasts and facial luminance. His skin looks dull and lifeless. You are a dark skin too but your facial luminance is much better.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Aug 24, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> granted, his ugly gf is just a beta buxxer who bought him a 550k house but its still over



Wait this is StephIsCold's girl? 






He's also a flat normie. I dunno where you get Tyrone lite from other than this beard enhanced side profile shot


----------



## tyronelite (Aug 24, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Wait this is StephIsCold's girl?
> 
> View attachment 1837061
> 
> ...


Not Steph


----------



## andy9432 (Aug 24, 2022)

Ur theory is correct. But whites are racist. Ive literally been rejected for being hapa. This applies to all ethnics who want to Try their luck with Good looking whites


----------



## Erik-Jón (Aug 24, 2022)

This thread is cage fuel


----------



## Peak aesthetics (Aug 24, 2022)

@Blackgymmax also I ran your pic on Gradient. Gigi Hadid is your looksmatch.






Also, my white male counterpart is Justin Bieber. Can you imagine bro, we would clean house.


----------



## Erik-Jón (Aug 24, 2022)

Preston said:


> I don't think the guy in OP is Tyrone tbh. He has good features but he has low contrasts and facial luminance. His skin looks dull and lifeless. You are a dark skin too but your facial luminance is much better.
> 
> View attachment 1837056


Being dark skin is equal to a white like this, expect worse because because you can’t fix it


----------



## Erik-Jón (Aug 24, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> Being dark skin is equal to a white like this, expect worse because because you can’t fix it
> 
> View attachment 1837070


@Preston im actually thinking of dyeing my hair platinum I think it would look cool asf


----------



## ReadBooksEveryday (Aug 24, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> @Preston im actually thinking of dyeing my hair platinum I think it would look cool asf


----------



## exeight (Aug 24, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> AS A BLACK GUY ONCE YOU HIT 4.5PSL IT DOESNT MATTER HOW FUCKING HIGH YOU GO. IF YOU ARE NOT LIGHTSKIN YOU ARE HARD GIGA CAPPED TO LTBS-MTBS AND MAYBE HTBS
> 
> View attachment 1836870
> 
> ...


*BRUTAL*


----------



## exeight (Aug 24, 2022)

as a straight white/med man; black guys can be very beautiful and i would love to hang around with them 


















View attachment 1664263809-african-african-american-beautiful-black-and-white-black-man-Favim_com-109986.webp


----------



## Peak aesthetics (Aug 24, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> AS A BLACK GUY ONCE YOU HIT 4.5PSL IT DOESNT MATTER HOW FUCKING HIGH YOU GO. IF YOU ARE NOT LIGHTSKIN YOU ARE HARD GIGA CAPPED TO LTBS-MTBS AND MAYBE HTBS
> 
> View attachment 1836870
> 
> ...


Yeah, black is failo.


----------



## Peak aesthetics (Aug 24, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> AS A BLACK GUY ONCE YOU HIT 4.5PSL IT DOESNT MATTER HOW FUCKING HIGH YOU GO. IF YOU ARE NOT LIGHTSKIN YOU ARE HARD GIGA CAPPED TO LTBS-MTBS AND MAYBE HTBS
> 
> View attachment 1836870
> 
> ...


OP is interracial common where you live?


----------



## Thecovenant (Aug 24, 2022)

True 

magnificent thread


----------



## fogdart (Aug 24, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Wait this is StephIsCold's girl?
> 
> View attachment 1837061
> 
> ...





Preston said:


> I don't think the guy in OP is Tyrone tbh. He has good features but he has low contrasts and facial luminance. His skin looks dull and lifeless. You are a dark skin too but your facial luminance is much better.
> 
> View attachment 1837056


This is the guy in OP in a clearer video - he's not stephiscold. is he tyrone or not? He looks giga robust to me. What would you rate him?





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Aug 24, 2022)

fogdart said:


> This is the guy in OP in a clearer video - he's not stephiscold. is he tyrone or not? He looks giga robust to me. What would you rate him?
> 
> View attachment 1837093



Of course he fucking is lmao

Look at his palate, teeth, lips, forward growth and wide and structured bone-structure

It's nonsense to suggest his skin tone holds this back. Would he better even hotter in the eyes of women if he were mixed race? Absolutely, yes, but he's still more than comfortably good looking enough and infact there will be girls that prefer this guy to the mixed race guy with his exact craniofacial development, palate, lps and shit...... simply because he has those 'dark looks'


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 24, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Wait this is StephIsCold's girl?
> 
> View attachment 1837061
> 
> ...





MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Of course he fucking is lmao
> 
> Look at his palate, teeth, lips, forward growth and wide and structured bone-structure
> 
> It's nonsense to suggest his skin tone holds this back. Would he better even hotter in the eyes of women if he were mixed race? Absolutely, yes, but he's still more than comfortably good looking enough and infact there will be girls that prefer this guy to the mixed race guy with his exact craniofacial development, palate, lps and shit...... simply because he has those 'dark looks'



dawg stop calling this dude a normie and this isnt steph check his ig/tiktok. this cringe shit. he gets mogged to death by niko but niko pulls 10000x better quality women and more matches on tinder. why? PHENO. The actual tinder experiments and real life examples and the actual tyrones ive spoken to prove you wrong. So sick of bone copers jfl. people deny the pheno and coloring pill because its the only things you CANNOT FUCKING CHANGE.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 24, 2022)

Manu le coq said:


> cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope copecope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope cope


what copes??? youre own fucking tyronefishes got fucking obliterated. LARS MOGGED THAT RIPPED TYRONE TO SHREDS


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Aug 24, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> dawg stop calling this dude a normie and this isnt steph check his ig/tiktok. this cringe shit. he gets mogged to death by niko but niko pulls 10000x better quality women and more matches on tinder. why? PHENO. The actual tinder experiments and real life examples and the actual tyrones ive spoken to prove you wrong. So sick of bone copers jfl. people deny the pheno and coloring pill because its the only things you CANNOT FUCKING CHANGE.



Bro bro bro bro....

AT SOME FUCKING POINT PHENO IS ERADICATED FROM THE EQUATION

You become so fucking good looking that the phenotype doesn't factor

The only time and I mean this, the only time I see Pheno FACTORING when it comes to literal top 2% Chads like the one you posted, is when the person is what? That's right, East Asian. Yup. Even mother fucking Indian Chads (Not Chadlites) do NOT look Indian. Their pheno ends up looking Italian or even sometimes Med and yes it does when it comes to Chads (Not Chadlites) we can pull that guy from TikTok to prove it and various many others. 

Chad (Not Chadlite) all have ONE race. It's Chad. 

Ok sure, if you are talking about high class appeal then may be it is reasonably hard for a clean black man to have that, with the stereotype and his skull, but I am positive we can find maesthetic Chad black men out there

If being black is a FAILO for Chad (Not Chadlite) then I can assure you this is EXACTLY to do with cultural stereotypes and very little to do with his race. Most Chad (Not Chadlite) black men fashion themselves like fuckboys anyway. As is the case with the bhenchod you have posted here


----------



## Saranghae (Aug 24, 2022)

Am I considered light skinned? I’m dark for a Dominican and don’t have a lot of Afram friends

@Blackgymmax



Spoiler


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Aug 24, 2022)

And why you not just getting infra orbital rim implants with saddle or/and canthoplasty rather than bloody well holding your outter canthus up and styling it out like you are some model posing for a women's perfume?


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 24, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Bro bro bro bro....
> 
> AT SOME FUCKING POINT PHENO IS ERADICATED FROM THE EQUATION
> 
> ...


pheno is never eradicated. Only ethnics think this delusion. Youre making the same generic cope as if a real indian chad is white passing. If youre saying an indian can never be a chad without looking italian youre just saying the same shit as i am and even then he would get pulverized by a guy like niko. a black guy will look like a black guy even at 6psl lol. This shit is so fucking pathetic. Do you even know what the fuck youre saying.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 24, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> And why you not just getting infra orbital rim implants with saddle or/and canthoplasty rather than bloody well holding your outter canthus up and styling it out like you are some model posing for a women's perfume?
> 
> View attachment 1837154


im holding my hair, also why havent i? i dont know whats the point? ill just be capped to the same women.YEAH BRO MORE AVERAGE TO SLIGHTLY ABOVE AVERAGE CAKED UP WHITE GIRLS AND OLD ROASTIES WORSHIP ME


----------



## Erik-Jón (Aug 24, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> pheno is never eradicated. Only ethnics think this delusion. Youre making the same generic cope as if a real indian chad is white passing. If youre saying an indian can never be a chad without looking italian youre just saying the same shit as i am and even then he would get pulverized by a guy like niko. a black guy will look like a black guy even at 6psl lol. This shit is so fucking pathetic. Do you even know what the fuck youre saying.


As a pheno Autist I can say for certain Indians can never be chad in the west.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 24, 2022)

Saranghae said:


> Am I considered light skinned? I’m dark for a Dominican and don’t have a lot of Afram friends
> 
> @Blackgymmax
> 
> ...



Yeah your pheno is good but your long face kills it


----------



## Ethniframementalcel (Aug 24, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> AS A BLACK GUY ONCE YOU HIT 4.5PSL IT DOESNT MATTER HOW FUCKING HIGH YOU GO. IF YOU ARE NOT LIGHTSKIN YOU ARE HARD GIGA CAPPED TO LTBS-MTBS AND MAYBE HTBS
> 
> View attachment 1836870
> 
> ...


Is it true lightskin niggas mog? I always hear that lightskinned niggas are referred to as fruity/soft/gay.

Whats the deal with that


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 24, 2022)

@Moggie youre like the first guy to run race tinder experiments so you know exactly what the fuck im talking about


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 24, 2022)

Ethniframementalcel said:


> Is it true lightskin niggas mog? I always hear that lightskinned niggas are referred to as fruity/soft/gay.
> 
> Whats the deal with that


yeah because its just a more desirable pheno + coloring


----------



## Erik-Jón (Aug 24, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> Yeah your pheno is good but your long face kills it


Pheno is a weird thing people always give me shit for my pheno east baltic(faelid+lappid) and people always say it’s a shit pheno even though it has some moggers like barrett, dicaprio,Matt Damon, I use to be self hating but I’m not anymore




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Moggie (Aug 24, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> @Moggie youre like the first guy to run race tinder experiments so you know exactly what the fuck im talking about


Nah I am too lazy to do that 

Your right about all the pheno stuff tho


----------



## Ethniframementalcel (Aug 24, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> yeah because its just a more desirable pheno + coloring


Okay but what about the "lightskin niggas be like:" memes, is it just a matter of time before lightskin niggas get exposed as gay/soft?


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 24, 2022)

Ethniframementalcel said:


> Okay but what about the "lightskin niggas be like:" memes, is it just a matter of time before lightskin niggas get exposed as gay/soft?


yeah that was just bullshit banter. those niggas ALWAYS killed it. back in the early 2000s just being lightskin alone made you a chad let alone lightskin with green eyes holy s hit


----------



## lungisani (Aug 24, 2022)

You're retarded. Who makes a judgment call based on a single sample size?🤣


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 24, 2022)

lungisani said:


> You're retarded. Who makes a judgment call based on a single sample size?🤣


conducted MULTIPLE EXPERIMENTS WITH TYRONES. TYRONES ARE BASICALLY STEALING THE WHITE MANS LTBS AND MTBS


----------



## Manu le coq (Aug 24, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> what copes??? youre own fucking tyronefishes got fucking obliterated. LARS MOGGED THAT RIPPED TYRONE TO SHREDS


he did better than white chadfishes i made tho


----------



## Moggie (Aug 24, 2022)

Ethniframementalcel said:


> Okay but what about the "lightskin niggas be like:" memes, is it just a matter of time before lightskin niggas get exposed as gay/soft?


jealously, attractive men and prettyboys are stereotyped as metrosexual or effeminate / soft


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 24, 2022)

Manu le coq said:


> he did better than white chadfishes i made tho


PUT HIM AGAINST NIKO.


----------



## Ethniframementalcel (Aug 24, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> yeah that was just bullshit banter. those niggas ALWAYS killed it. back in the early 2000s just being lightskin alone made you a chad let alone lightskin with green eyes holy s hit


where do you live?

I see dark skinned niggas doin work on the east coast (USA)


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 24, 2022)

Ethniframementalcel said:


> where do you live?
> 
> I see dark skinned niggas doin work on the east coast (USA)


nah im not saying black guys dont get girls bro. attractive ones youll see them killing it irl because the average girl is a normie so theyll slay hard as fuckkk but the problem is that theres a cap at a point and the baddies wont be down for you like that unless you start money or status maxxing because the higher tier white guys come in. At a certain point the big boys like tyler maher come in, and no tyrone can stand a chance against that god


----------



## Moggie (Aug 24, 2022)

Peak aesthetics said:


> @Blackgymmax also I ran your pic on Gradient. Gigi Hadid is your looksmatch.
> 
> View attachment 1837068
> 
> ...


How ogre is it that it says I look like Franz Kafka


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Aug 24, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> At a certain point the big boys like tyler maher come in, and no tyrone can stand a chance against that god


Yea because there’s just 6’3 gigachads all over the place


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 24, 2022)

exeight said:


> as a straight white/med man; black guys can be very beautiful and i would love to hang around with them
> 
> View attachment 1837083
> 
> ...


L00000000000000L I RAN BRODERICK AND HE GOT FUCKING STOMPED ON WHERE I LIVE. EVEN AUSTIN DUNHAM PULVERIZED THAT SHIT SKIN


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 24, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Yea because there’s just 6’3 gigachads all over the place


yeah for stacies online yes, irl its a diff game. i think tyrones can pull stacies irl


----------



## Moggie (Aug 24, 2022)

Bhad Bhabie is my match according to gradient 

@Xangsane


----------



## Manu le coq (Aug 24, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> PUT HIM AGAINST NIKO.


niko payed the highest tinder subscription consequently he was shown 10X more and have been swiping everyday on the app for months
tinder likes are exponential for Chads especially with tinder platinium




the first day you may got 60 likes the second you'll get100 the tird 300
the tyronefish got banned in less than a day he was already over 99, i'm sure he would have as many like as him if not more.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 24, 2022)

Manu le coq said:


> niko payed the highest tinder subscription consequently he was shown 10X more and have been swiping everyday on the app for months
> tinder likes are exponential for Chads especially with tinder platinium
> View attachment 1837171
> the first day you may got 60 likes the second you'll get100 the tird 300
> the tyronefish got banned in less than a day he was already over 99, i'm sure he would have as many like as him if not more.


@fogdart ran him and he outperforms tyrones. pheno deniers are pathetic. ALL OF US have a specific pheno preference so if you were in the place where you could get guys of any fucking pheno type would you choose your preference? OBVIOUSLY AND THATS HOW WOMEN THINK ESEPECIALLY STACIES anyone can get infraorbital rims, anyone can get the money to grow taller, bimax, taller jaw etc but your PHENO AND COLORING IS SET IN STONE.


----------



## Moggie (Aug 24, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> @fogdart ran him and he outperforms tyrones. pheno deniers are pathetic. ALL OF US have a specific pheno preference so if you were in the place where you could get guys of any fucking pheno type would you choose your preference? OBVIOUSLY AND THATS HOW WOMEN THINK ESEPECIALLY STACIES anyone can get infraorbital rims, anyone can get the money to grow taller, bimax, taller jaw etc but your PHENO AND COLORING IS SET IN STONE.


Cant get around our genetics


----------



## Prettyboy (Aug 24, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> As a pheno Autist I can say for certain Indians can never be chad in the west.


They mostly fall into the group I’d call walmart subraces

Every race has subraces that hold great pedigree and their low SMV version

Caucasian example of high pedigree is Europeans, white people. Walmart version of them are dark skinned Caucasians like Indians or Arabs. Similarly Latinos are mostly seen as the darker manlet version of non-hispanic whites

Hapas are the nerfed versions of whites (for guys)

South East Asians are the shorter, darker nerfed versions of East Asians

East Africans are the aliexpress version of West Africans

Im not hating on anyone but thats just how is


----------



## Manu le coq (Aug 24, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> @fogdart ran him and he outperforms tyrones. pheno deniers are pathetic. ALL OF US have a specific pheno preference so if you were in the place where you could get guys of any fucking pheno type would you choose your preference? OBVIOUSLY AND THATS HOW WOMEN THINK ESEPECIALLY STACIES anyone can get infraorbital rims, anyone can get the money to grow taller, bimax, taller jaw etc but your PHENO AND COLORING IS SET IN STONE.


Lol at believing that anyone could have surgeries, . What’s thz point of
worying abt something you cannot changze anyway.
Niko outperform a lot of regular white Chads too tho. I’ll do the experiment myself, Tinder results are greatly biased by location.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 24, 2022)

Manu le coq said:


> Lol at believing that anyone could have surgeries, . What’s thz point of
> worying abt something you cannot changze anyway.
> Niko outperform a lot of regular white Chads too tho. I’ll do the experiment myself, Tinder results are greatly biased by location.


location correct? and why in the west would a white guy like niko be defeated in a primarily white area?


----------



## Manu le coq (Aug 24, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> location correct? and why in the west would a white guy like niko be defeated in a primarily white area?


That’s why i said tinder results are greatly biased by location


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 24, 2022)

Manu le coq said:


> That’s why i said tinder results are greatly biased by location


JUST LIVE IN AFRICA SO YOU ARENT NEGGED FOR BEING BLACK BRO!


----------



## stevielake (Aug 24, 2022)

At least he's getting something. I'd kill for his girlfriend.


----------



## Manu le coq (Aug 24, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> JUST LIVE IN AFRICA SO YOU ARENT NEGGED FOR BEING BLACK BRO!


stop being racist against yourself, complaining bcz white chad get 30% more attention from white girls than black chad got from white girl is retarded and pointless.


----------



## stevielake (Aug 24, 2022)

I kinda get what he's saying though. He's slaying, but he'd be slaying even more (higher quality women) if he was lighter. Dark skin is perceived as dangerous by society unless you're short or visibly mentally impaired. It's fucked up but it's the truth.


----------



## LightSkinNoob (Aug 24, 2022)

fogdart said:


> @whiteissuperior @LightSkinNoob @Racky @Aeonxdro @ManletBlackcel @thereallegend @.... @mulattomaxxer thoughts?


OP is coping hard, Tyson Beckford, Mukasa, have been seen slaying supermodel foids of all races, it’s just a lot more rare to see genuine Tyronelite/Tyrone PSL faces


----------



## Moggie (Aug 24, 2022)

LightSkinNoob said:


> OP is coping hard, Tyson Beckford, Mukasa, have been seen slaying supermodel foids of all races, it’s just a lot more rare to see genuine Tyronelite/Tyrone PSL faces


op just wants a decent looking blonde woman


----------



## ReadBooksEveryday (Aug 24, 2022)

ITT: OP is a self hating nigger shitskin that can't cope with the fact he is incel due to his awful personality and not his pheno/race.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 24, 2022)

ReadBooksEveryday said:


> ITT: OP is a self hating nigger shitskin that can't cope with the fact he is incel due to his awful personality and not his pheno/race.





LightSkinNoob said:


> OP is coping hard, Tyson Beckford, Mukasa, have been seen slaying supermodel foids of all races, it’s just a lot more rare to see genuine Tyronelite/Tyrone PSL faces


OH NO NO NO NO NO YOURE ABOUT TO SHIT BRICKS WHEN YOU SEE MUSAKA VS NIKO HAAHAHAHAHAHH


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 24, 2022)

Manu le coq said:


> stop being racist against yourself, complaining bcz white chad get 30% more attention from white girls than black chad got from white girl is retarded and pointless.


ITS MORE LIKE 3000%


----------



## incel194012940 (Aug 24, 2022)

are u gonna bleach your skin then?


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 24, 2022)

incel194012940 said:


> are u gonna bleach your skin then?


im going to kill myself and re roll


----------



## Moggie (Aug 24, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> im going to kill myself and re roll


try geomaxxing to an Anglo country with a low black population like Australia or NZ


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 24, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Stop bro you’re making my chest hurt 😂


holy fuck your post to rep ratio despite not being a chad (are you?)


----------



## Beetlejuice (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## stevielake (Aug 24, 2022)

Beetlejuice said:


>


@Frank Jack


----------



## Deleted member 20097 (Aug 24, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> They mostly fall into the group I’d call walmart subraces
> 
> Every race has subraces that hold great pedigree and their low SMV version
> 
> ...


West Africa over east? 🤔


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 24, 2022)

fogdart said:


> smash or pass? her face is below average but she's high sex appeal AF
> 
> View attachment 1836995


"high sex appeal" motherfucker this is the most disgusting fat bitch ive ever seen


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 24, 2022)

Peak aesthetics said:


> Nah, 5/10 as a black will get you shitted on. .


theres a big difference between a 5/10 black and and a 6/10 gymcel. its gigantic actually


----------



## JBcollector (Aug 24, 2022)

black people should not even exist


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 24, 2022)

JBcollector said:


> black people should not even exist


someone has to clean up the trash of women.


----------



## Wallenberg (Aug 24, 2022)

But tbh Niko is a bit outlier. His pics are super-NT and approachable. His pics give a trustworthy & safe guy vibe. So even compared to many white guys Niko does very well despite not being PSL gigamogger.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 24, 2022)

Wallenberg said:


> But tbh Niko is a bit outlier. His pics are super-NT and approachable. His pics give a trustworthy & safe guy vibe. So even compared to many white guys Niko does very well despite not being PSL gigamogger.


yeah but i mean like most real chads have better orbiters especially on tiktok and the white chads basically obliterate the best tyrones. If you put a chad version of niko vs ANY tyrone its like 100:1 more matches


----------



## Erik-Jón (Aug 24, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> yeah but i mean like most real chads have better orbiters especially on tiktok and the white chads basically obliterate the best tyrones. If you put a chad version of niko vs ANY tyrone its like 100:1 more matches


You have to stop being a coon


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 24, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> You have to stop being a coon


whats the point? niko mogs even the best of us niggers and hes not even a full blown chad. its OVER.


----------



## Wallenberg (Aug 24, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> yeah but i mean like most real chads have better orbiters especially on tiktok and the white chads basically obliterate the best tyrones. If you put a chad version of niko vs ANY tyrone its like 100:1 more matches


It is what it is. Better to be a black guy than a curry.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 24, 2022)

Wallenberg said:


> It is what it is. Better to be a black guy than a curry.


black guy x1000000000000000000000 unless you mean curry like hrithik or whatever. he mogs tyrones


----------



## Erik-Jón (Aug 24, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> whats the point? niko mogs even the best of us niggers and hes not even a full blown chad. its OVER.


So you rather have my pheno then yours


----------



## Erik-Jón (Aug 24, 2022)

Wallenberg said:


> It is what it is. Better to be a black guy than a curry.


It’s pretty much over for curry genetics they all look like complete shit


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 24, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> So you rather have my pheno then yours


no. the only white phenos i want is north atlantid, whatever niko is, and the germanoid i think its called


----------



## Erik-Jón (Aug 24, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> no. the only white phenos i want is north atlantid, whatever niko is, and the germanoid i think its called


Fuark you don’t understand European phenotypes





Niko is a danishmutt I can’t tell his exact pheno tbh but he doesn’t have a good pheno exactly but he has great colouring

Germanoid lolololol that’s not a thing




On apricty this is what I got classified as asides from my eyes

There are a ton of great European phenos though I just don’t think you know them


----------



## Deleted member 19398 (Aug 24, 2022)

If you're a man of color you already lost life let alone the dating game 
You need to understand that fatass or skinny looking normie white guys visit your country and are treated like gods by your women and people 
Meanwhile as an ethnic you have to do 50 looksmaxes just to get into a relationship
Skin color also plays a major role in determining your psl and smv but people on this forum cope with bbc theory , just be asain and the kpop cope


This world is a rigged joke


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 24, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> Fuark you don’t understand European phenotypes
> 
> View attachment 1837337
> Niko is a danishmutt I can’t tell his exact pheno tbh but he doesn’t have a good pheno exactly but he has great colouring
> ...


i cope, then give me nikos coloring then im ok with black pheno


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 24, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> Fuark you don’t understand European phenotypes
> 
> View attachment 1837337
> Niko is a danishmutt I can’t tell his exact pheno tbh but he doesn’t have a good pheno exactly but he has great colouring
> ...


educate me


----------



## Erik-Jón (Aug 24, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> educate me


There’s to much but I can make it simpler 

Pretty much only nordic phenos are good they have much better bones and cm, med phenos are much worse they have worse soft features and bones. There are phenos that aren’t nordic that are good also like atlandid and paleo atlandid(ps north atlantids are nordic) anglos are good to

North atlandids have the best colouring, dalofaelids have the best bones but usually have piss poor colouring

Imo the best phenos are probably not in order north atlandid, dalofaelid, nordid, atlandid/tydael, tronder, north atlandid and faelid are the best though


----------



## Erik-Jón (Aug 24, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> There’s to much but I can make it simpler
> 
> Pretty much only nordic phenos are good they have much better bones and cm, med phenos are much worse they have worse soft features and bones. There are phenos that aren’t nordic that are good also like atlandid and paleo atlandid(ps north atlantids are nordic) anglos are good to
> 
> ...


And before some retard say nordics don’t bone mog I bet my own fucking mother and aunts and grandmas bone mog most forum meds if not most of the forum


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 24, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> And before some retard say nordics don’t bone mog I bet my own fucking mother and aunts and grandmas bone mog most forum meds if not most of the forum


nordic women have more bone than almost anyone ive seen on this entire forum


----------



## Erik-Jón (Aug 24, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> nordic women have more bone than almost anyone ive seen on this entire forum


Meds are gonna cope and say I have no proof


----------



## Erik-Jón (Aug 25, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> Meds are gonna cope and say I have no proof


I can literally prove it to every single one of them


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 25, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> I can literally prove it to every single one of them


no i 100% agree with you. i know alot of dudes who complain about that pheno of women having wayyy too much bone. dont hear that shit about med women


----------



## Peak aesthetics (Aug 25, 2022)

ReadBooksEveryday said:


> ITT: OP is a self hating nigger shitskin that can't cope with the fact he is incel due to his awful personality and not his pheno/race.


Personality doesn't really mean shit.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 25, 2022)

@BlackcelRedemption CHANGE YOUR FUCKING NAME ITS OVER FOR YOU


----------



## Deleted member 19172 (Aug 25, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> @BlackcelRedemption CHANGE YOUR FUCKING NAME ITS OVER FOR YOU


Man if you only knew how based your post is, it’s very consistent with my experience. A chadlite/htn white dude befriended me, I didn’t know why at first but later I realised that it’s because I am a tyronelite/htn as well. So recently we’ve been going out a lot meeting his friend group and boy, if it weren’t for a few mtbs and normie white guys I’d be a loner there.

Thing is, sometimes, even ltb are chad only, I saw this with my friend. Women do accommodate me, occasionally it’s a htb but even while making twice as much as my white counterparts, I don’t get their results. My chadlite friend is 28 (like me) as in an ltr with a 23 yr htb/staceylite, I only get interest from mtb and occasional htb that are 26 and above. Lol, I am gymmaxxed and careermaxxed, face wise, I know it sounds questionable but I look more like Idris Elba in the first season of the wire, I can confidently say a lot of women don’t like that look. Black women see you as a good beta husband for when they are done with scammers at 32 (I only ever got interest from older black women that were mtb)


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 25, 2022)

BlackcelRedemption said:


> Man if you only knew how based your post is, it’s very consistent with my experience. A chadlite/htn white dude befriended me, I didn’t know why at first but later I realised that it’s because I am a tyronelite/htn as well. So recently we’ve been going out a lot meeting his friend group and boy, if it weren’t for a few mtbs and normie white guys I’d be a loner there.
> 
> Thing is, sometimes, even ltb are chad only, I saw this with my friend. Women do accommodate me, occasionally it’s a htb but even while making twice as much as my white counterparts, I don’t get their results. My chadlite friend is 28 (like me) as in an ltr with a 23 yr htb/staceylite, I only get interest from mtb and occasional htb that are 26 and above. Lol, I am gymmaxxed and careermaxxed, face wise, I know it sounds questionable but I look more like Idris Elba in the first season of the wire, I can confidently say a lot of women don’t like that look. Black women see you as a good beta husband for when they are done with scammers at 32 (I only ever got interest from older black women that were mtb)


good to see a fellow black man who isnt coping hard.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 25, 2022)

BlackcelRedemption said:


> Man if you only knew how based your post is, it’s very consistent with my experience. A chadlite/htn white dude befriended me, I didn’t know why at first but later I realised that it’s because I am a tyronelite/htn as well. So recently we’ve been going out a lot meeting his friend group and boy, if it weren’t for a few mtbs and normie white guys I’d be a loner there.
> 
> Thing is, sometimes, even ltb are chad only, I saw this with my friend. Women do accommodate me, occasionally it’s a htb but even while making twice as much as my white counterparts, I don’t get their results. My chadlite friend is 28 (like me) as in an ltr with a 23 yr htb/staceylite, I only get interest from mtb and occasional htb that are 26 and above. Lol, I am gymmaxxed and careermaxxed, face wise, I know it sounds questionable but I look more like Idris Elba in the first season of the wire, I can confidently say a lot of women don’t like that look. Black women see you as a good beta husband for when they are done with scammers at 32 (I only ever got interest from older black women that were mtb)


can u dm ur face too. im trusted


----------



## GetShrekt (Aug 25, 2022)

Currylord said:


> If you're a man of color you already lost life let alone the dating game
> You need to understand that fatass or skinny looking normie white guys visit your country and are treated like gods by your women and people
> Meanwhile as an ethnic you have to do 50 looksmaxes just to get into a relationship
> Skin color also plays a major role in determining your psl and smv but people on this forum cope with bbc theory , just be asain and the kpop cope
> ...


That’s only true in India bro, whiteboys get lined up in SA & africa


----------



## BeenLMSsinceMSN (Aug 25, 2022)

Yet I see tik toks of guys saying black men are the beauty standard ignoring the fact although blacks can slay it will be a caked up Becky who white chads don’t want


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 25, 2022)

Manu le coq said:


> WON't argue with you , you're behond saving, keep on sucking your white master dick faggot
> View attachment 1837634


you will see the depths of despair


----------



## vaseqmoherad (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## Prettyboy (Aug 25, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> med women


Med women are hairy as fuck, its nasty.
I wouldnt even be surprised if they norwooded like their male counterparts


----------



## Deleted member 19172 (Aug 25, 2022)

BeenLMSsinceMSN said:


> Yet I see tik toks of guys saying black men are the beauty standard ignoring the fact although blacks can slay it will be a caked up Becky who white chads don’t want


The girls that like me also have white guys that want them but these guys, while having good careers and would make great partners (beta-bux), they tend to 

1. be shorter than me (I’m 6ft tall), 
2. make a bit less, 
3. aren’t as sociable, 
4. are the non-goodlooking baldcels. (Balding normies)

This black doomer myth that “we only get girls that white guys don’t want” is purported by bw and black guys that have nothing else to offer besides BBC. I often hear King Richez say that but you need to understand that King Richez and that camp of blackcels are not working at Bulge Bracket Banks (Goldman Sachs, JP, Credit Suisse etc)/FAANG or MBB (top tier consulting companies). These guys just wage cuck and gym max then get the results of their decisions. They then proceed to project their issues on all of us.


----------



## Peak aesthetics (Aug 25, 2022)

On second thought, black is not failo


----------



## Wallenberg (Aug 25, 2022)

BlackcelRedemption said:


> blackcels are not working at Bulge Bracket Banks (Goldman Sachs, JP, Credit Suisse etc)/FAANG or MBB (top tier consulting companies)


Yup, but most men, regardless of race aren't working at top-tier IBs or MBB.


----------



## Deleted member 19172 (Aug 25, 2022)

Wallenberg said:


> Yup, but most men, regardless of race aren't working at top-tier IBs or MBB.


True dat, I sometimes wonder if that by itself is a “super-hero” quality? Thing is in my bubble everyone (blacks) has a top tier career so maybe I take it for granted when looking at our overall SMV.


----------



## Wallenberg (Aug 25, 2022)

BlackcelRedemption said:


> True dat, I sometimes wonder if that by itself is a “super-hero” quality? Thing is in my bubble everyone (blacks) has a top tier career so maybe I take it for granted when looking at our overall SMV.


I also suspect that the more unequal the country is, the more important career is for relationship market value. 

But top-tier career indeed makes men more attractive. I must say it makes women more attractive too.


----------



## mightyravendark (Aug 25, 2022)

Mogs me


----------



## fogdart (Aug 25, 2022)

BlackcelRedemption said:


> Man if you only knew how based your post is, it’s very consistent with my experience. A chadlite/htn white dude befriended me, I didn’t know why at first but later I realised that it’s because I am a tyronelite/htn as well. So recently we’ve been going out a lot meeting his friend group and boy, if it weren’t for a few mtbs and normie white guys I’d be a loner there.
> 
> Thing is, sometimes, even ltb are chad only, I saw this with my friend. Women do accommodate me, occasionally it’s a htb but even while making twice as much as my white counterparts, I don’t get their results. My chadlite friend is 28 (like me) as in an ltr with a 23 yr htb/staceylite, I only get interest from mtb and occasional htb that are 26 and above. Lol, I am gymmaxxed and careermaxxed, face wise, I know it sounds questionable but I look more like Idris Elba in the first season of the wire, I can confidently say a lot of women don’t like that look. Black women see you as a good beta husband for when they are done with scammers at 32 (I only ever got interest from older black women that were mtb)


Lol tbh your description sounds almost exactly like me - I'm also an oldcel Tyronelite (gymmaxxed and careermaxxed) except I actually get HTBs/Stacylites interested in me, not a whole lot, but i do and my Chad friend only fucks LTB/MTBs. But anytime I go out with my Chad friend he gets A LOT of IOIs or, at least I assume that women looking in our direction are looking at him. Maybe white women in Canada are more open to dating niggas idk tbh. There are barely any black women where I live so I don't get a lot of interest from them - I get told that I look like I only white women so my guess is that interested black women don't even bother



Blackgymmax said:


> can u dm ur face too. im trusted


@BlackcelRedemption PM your pics to me and blackgymmax we are trusted users here.


----------



## Deleted member 19172 (Aug 25, 2022)

fogdart said:


> Lol tbh your description sounds almost exactly like me - I'm also an oldcel Tyronelite (gymmaxxed and careermaxxed) except I actually get HTBs/Stacylites interested in me, not a whole lot, but i do and my Chad friend only fucks LTB/MTBs. But anytime I go out with my Chad friend he gets A LOT of IOIs or, at least I assume that women looking in our direction are looking at him. Maybe white women in Canada are more open to dating niggas idk tbh. There are barely any black women where I live so I don't get a lot of interest from them - I get told that I look like I only white women so my guess is that interested black women don't even bother
> 
> 
> @BlackcelRedemption PM your pics to me and blackgymmax we are trusted users here.


Cool, just to manage expectations though, I’m closer to a htn than tyrone, also don’t have any of those playstation one era features that people fap to over here, lol. Cc: @Blackgymmax


----------



## fogdart (Aug 25, 2022)

BlackcelRedemption said:


> Cool, just to manage expectations though, I’m closer to a htn than tyrone, also don’t have any of those playstation one era features that people fap to over here, lol. Cc: @Blackgymmax


don't worry we are black so we judge blacks based on black features and not psl copes lol


----------



## Corleone (Aug 25, 2022)

Wallenberg said:


> His pics are super-NT and approachable


you're helping OP make his point. What's the stereotype? "Never relax among ..."


----------



## Wallenberg (Aug 25, 2022)

Corleone said:


> you're helping OP make his point. What's the stereotype? "Never relax among ..."


elab. I don't understand what you are trying to say.


----------



## Corleone (Aug 25, 2022)

Wallenberg said:


> elab. I don't understand what you are trying to say.


can't burn this account. but some racist folks say not to relax among black people, they don't see them as approachable or trustworthy, thus losing the nice-guy appeal. 

Disgusting racists.


----------



## Wallenberg (Aug 25, 2022)

Corleone said:


> can't burn this account. but some racist folks say not to relax among black people, they don't see them as approachable or trustworthy, thus losing the nice-guy appeal.
> 
> Disgusting racists.


yeah but Niko does NT and approachable mog a lot of white guys like me


----------



## Corleone (Aug 25, 2022)

Wallenberg said:


> yeah but Niko does NT and approachable mog a lot of white guys like me


he does approachability mog most guys, but it is inherently harder for black guys to be seen as approachable compared to white people, among our racist society. 
enough soy for the day.


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Aug 25, 2022)

The guy you posted isnt pleasing to look at. Simply as. Stop rating aspie psl shit. You either look dreamy or you don’t.


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Aug 25, 2022)

Corleone said:


> can't burn this account. but some racist folks say not to relax among black people, they don't see them as approachable or trustworthy, thus losing the nice-guy appeal.
> 
> Disgusting racists.


I mean, its bivalent. Blacks were both the worst in my experience - a selected few and fought a lot - and also the most honest and helpful people.


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Aug 25, 2022)

Corleone said:


> he does approachability mog most guys, but it is inherently harder for black guys to be seen as approachable compared to white people, among our racist society.
> enough soy for the day.


Ok you guys overate niko and overate tinder experiments values. You should step outside unironically.


----------



## Wallenberg (Aug 25, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> Ok you guys overate niko and overate tinder experiments values. You should step outside unironically.


Tinder is real life and Niko is a certified slayer.


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Aug 25, 2022)

Wallenberg said:


> Tinder is real life and Niko is a certified slayer.


He slays and thats about it. No gigachad no chad. Simply put.


----------



## Wallenberg (Aug 25, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> He slays and thats about it. No gigachad no chad. Simply put.


SMV matters. He's ball deep in PSLers oneitises while PSLers complain about his face not being robust enough.


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Aug 25, 2022)

Wallenberg said:


> SMV matters. He's ball deep in PSLers oneitises while PSLers complain about his face not being robust enough.


His smv is verily worse if we don’t even account for psl - his face is htn low tier chadlite in his best pics - because of body and height. 
But he will have easier time to attract girls his looksmaxx pheno wise. But thats for everyone beside asian guys. People are shocked that people prefer their own


----------



## Corleone (Aug 25, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> People are shocked that people prefer their own


he's also giga slayer of non-white queens. they love him. pheno is a curse or a blessing, depending what hand you've been dealt.


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Aug 25, 2022)

Corleone said:


> he's also giga slayer of ethnic queens. they love him.


Depends which. You always have a niche when you’re above average all u need to know is what is it on about. An ethnic chad would outslay him to most ethnic girls. 
I mean, i like him, i’m ethnic, my psler is
Higher , he would appeal easier to some white women and asian girls - some - but thats about it.


----------



## Corleone (Aug 25, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> An ethnic chad would outslay him to most ethnic girls.


fair point, but you're underestimating the internalized self-hate in the dating preferences of western born women of color.


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Aug 25, 2022)

Corleone said:


> fair point, but you're underestimating the internalized self-hate in the dating preferences of western born women of color.


I don’t deny. But you should stay away from this minority as much as possible


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 25, 2022)

BlackcelRedemption said:


> Cool, just to manage expectations though, I’m closer to a htn than tyrone, also don’t have any of those playstation one era features that people fap to over here, lol. Cc: @Blackgymmax


u deleted the pic before i saw it btw resend


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Aug 25, 2022)

fogdart said:


> Lol tbh your description sounds almost exactly like me - I'm also an oldcel Tyronelite (gymmaxxed and careermaxxed) except I actually get HTBs/Stacylites interested in me, not a whole lot, but i do and my Chad friend only fucks LTB/MTBs. But anytime I go out with my Chad friend he gets A LOT of IOIs or, at least I assume that women looking in our direction are looking at him. Maybe white women in Canada are more open to dating niggas idk tbh. There are barely any black women where I live so I don't get a lot of interest from them - I get told that I look like I only white women so my guess is that interested black women don't even bother
> 
> 
> @BlackcelRedemption PM your pics to me and blackgymmax we are trusted users here.


Girls don’t approach in daylight streets its all i need to know. Iois are cope


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Aug 25, 2022)

this is a cope thread, blacks are moggers


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Aug 25, 2022)

Blackmannnns said:


> Motherfucker it’s like that for all men majority of men cannot pull their looksmatch the only guys that can are average looking white guys with blue eyes


jfl at your avi, ugly pajeeta whore with mtn whitey 

actually nvm theyre looksmatched


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 25, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> Girls don’t approach in daylight streets its all i need to know. Iois are cope


maybe some random desperate ltbs yeah and thats what you see in the tiktoks


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Aug 25, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> maybe some random desperate ltbs yeah and thats what you see in the tiktoks


Wdym the tiktoks? I was desperately seeking for cold approach in daylight, but i get it at most once every other week. Its just not the culture. Best way to assess would be to cold approach yourself


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 25, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> Wdym the tiktoks? I was desperately seeking for cold approach in daylight, but i get it at most once every other week. Its just not the culture. Best way to assess would be to cold approach yourself


well i dont see any attractive girls actually cold approaching like that in the day like that ever, anywhere


----------



## Deleted member 19172 (Aug 25, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> u deleted the pic before i saw it btw resend


It's over, @fogdart already said I'm a balloon😭 *JFL* but sending pics in a moment


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Aug 25, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> well i dont see any attractive girls actually cold approaching like that in the day like that ever, anywhere


Yes i was dumb. Its what my best friend told me too, its not the culture. Its just cuz in my hometown i got such insane treatment in daylight. Culture matters a lot. 
I never seen anyone ever getting cold approached irl so far anyway. Be it femcel or stacy


----------



## Pakicel (Aug 25, 2022)

alriodai said:


> Ima be real bro dude in your OP not that GL to be pulling true HTBs or stacylites
> His coloring cucks him, his small eyes (PFL) too
> either that's a super bad lighting or he looks like shit
> he got a body and beard halo, remove that and he's average as fuck
> ...


You are nuts lol. If this dude is average as fuck, OP is like a LTN. 

He is tyronelite at least. Looks like a standard tyrone with african phenotype.


----------



## Pakicel (Aug 25, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> no his coloring is amazing look at his tiktok
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah. I just saw his other pics/videos. Looks like a gymcelled black normie. 

This doesn't prove your point. He is a softmaxxed black normie betabuxing a chubby average girl.


----------



## Pakicel (Aug 25, 2022)

Growth Plate said:


> I actually have a bbc and I'm incel


7 x 5.25 is not BBC lol. It is average for a black guy. You need 8x6 for true BBC halo.


----------



## Pakicel (Aug 25, 2022)

Preston said:


> I don't think the guy in OP is Tyrone tbh. He has good features but he has low contrasts and facial luminance. His skin looks dull and lifeless. You are a dark skin too but your facial luminance is much better.
> 
> View attachment 1837056


Yeah. @Blackgymmax has a standard african american phenotye. This dude just looks african.


----------



## Growth Plate (Aug 25, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> 7 x 5.25 is not BBC lol. It is average for a black guy. You need 8x6 for true BBC halo.


I'm 7 inches non bone pressed. 7.5 inches bone pressed

BBC halo only exists for tall good looking black guys with dreads


----------



## Johnnybegood (Aug 25, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> And before some retard say nordics don’t bone mog I bet my own fucking mother and aunts and grandmas bone mog most forum meds if not most of the forum


No Bro. I am med and i guarantee you nordics bone mog the living shit out of meds. Particularly in the cheeckbones and mandible. I think the chin is a tie tbh. But i've seen Erasmus german normies who jawmog the shit out of Portuguese "slayers".

On One hand i think meds have better eye areas due to eyebrows and eyelashes. A lot of nordics seem soulless tbh. But maybe i'm just coping


----------



## Erik-Jón (Aug 25, 2022)

Johnnybegood said:


> No Bro. I am med and i guarantee you nordics bone mog the living shit out of meds. Particularly in the cheeckbones and mandible. I think the chin is a tie tbh. But i've seen Erasmus german normies who jawmog the shit out of Portuguese "slayers".
> 
> On One hand i think meds have better eye areas due to eyebrows and eyelashes. A lot of nordics seem soulless tbh. But maybe i'm just coping


Nordics gave better eye areas overall


----------



## Johnnybegood (Aug 25, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> Nordics gave better eye areas overall


Nah i disagree. Chico, Gandy, miro, Dellisola, atish, ballou, etc prove the contrary.


----------



## Erik-Jón (Aug 25, 2022)

Johnnybegood said:


> Nah i disagree. Chico, Gandy, miro, Dellisola, atish, ballou, etc prove the contrary.


Chico is ee, gandy is nordic, des has a mid eye area, Atesh is Indian, Ballou has a mid eye area


----------



## Johnnybegood (Aug 25, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> Chico is ee, gandy is nordic, des has a mid eye area, Atesh is Indian, Ballou has a mid eye area


Chico is half portuguese...keep coping. Gandy is FAR FAR from nordic...he looks italian.


----------



## Erik-Jón (Aug 25, 2022)

Johnnybegood said:


> Chico is half portuguese...keep coping. Gandy is FAR FAR from nordic...he looks italian.


Your understanding of phenos is bad, chico is pontid+Turk, gandy is just a tanned nordic his eye area shape is actually very common for nordic sammi tribes


----------



## Johnnybegood (Aug 25, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> Your understanding of phenos is bad, chico is pontid+Turk, gandy is just a tanned nordic his eye area shape is actually very common for nordic sammi tribes


Keep coping. I've literally agreed with you about nordics bonemogging meds, but the rest i DO NOT agree with. Understand?


----------



## Erik-Jón (Aug 25, 2022)

Johnnybegood said:


> Keep coping. I've literally agreed with you about nordics bonemogging meds, but the rest i DO NOT agree with. Understand?


Your making people med that aren’t med


----------



## Pakicel (Aug 25, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> Your making people med that aren’t med


And you want to fuck your family like a Lannister.


----------



## Pakicel (Aug 25, 2022)

Growth Plate said:


> I'm 7 inches non bone pressed. 7.5 inches bone pressed
> 
> BBC halo only exists for tall good looking black guys with dreads


Nah. As long as you are at least somewhat masculine looking and gymaxxed you can have BBC halo.


----------



## Growth Plate (Aug 25, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Nah. As long as you are at least somewhat masculine looking and gymaxxed you can have BBC halo.


coping currycel. It's not that easy for niglets 

Read my custom title. You mog me to death. Every girl would rather fuck you than me even if they knew I dickmog


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 25, 2022)

Growth Plate said:


> I'm 7 inches non bone pressed. 7.5 inches bone pressed
> 
> BBC halo only exists for tall good looking black guys with dreads


agreed. the dreads thing depends. i mean you can just wear a durag if you have a good skull shape or get waves


----------



## Deleted member 16853 (Aug 25, 2022)

Op is coping Because he's never gotten any woman better looking than a white mtb, so he thinks that since he cant do it, none of us can shmd. Typical crab in the bucket mentality


----------



## stevielake (Aug 25, 2022)

Trey Songz has ideal tone. Underrated Tyrone that doesn’t get mentioned a lot.


----------



## exeight (Aug 25, 2022)

this thread is on fire
you guys need a masturbation time out


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 25, 2022)

1kisuke106 said:


> Op is coping Because he's never gotten any woman better looking than a white mtb, so he thinks that since he cant do it, none of us can shmd. Typical crab in the bucket mentality


lol no its not impossible its just funny that even tyrones need to put in work to get their looksmatch kek meanwhile a guy like niko can pull basically anything a full blown tyrone can and better with 0 effort. i could post loads of actual tinder experiments and broad evidence but you blackcels will always cope. any darkskin guy who isnt a blackcel knows what im talking about and experiences this shit with online dating. Actual tiktok famous tyrones are telling me this shit as well. You as some random blackcel thinks he knows what hes talking about? fuck off


----------



## stevielake (Aug 25, 2022)

exeight said:


> this thread is on fire
> you guys need a masturbation time out
> View attachment 1838502
> 
> ...


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 25, 2022)

exeight said:


> this thread is on fire
> you guys need a masturbation time out
> View attachment 1838502
> 
> ...


the first one is cute for a brown girl. whats her name?


----------



## Deleted member 16853 (Aug 25, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> lol no its not impossible its just funny that even tyrones need to put in work to get their looksmatch kek meanwhile a guy like niko can pull basically anything a full blown tyrone can and better with 0 effort. i could post loads of actual tinder experiments and broad evidence but you blackcels will always cope. any darkskin guy who isnt a blackcel knows what im talking about and experiences this shit with online dating. Actual tiktok famous tyrones are telling me this shit as well. You as some random blackcel thinks he knows what hes talking about? fuck off


Everytime you post, This is all i hear


----------



## exeight (Aug 25, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> the first one is cute for a brown girl. whats her name?


Model Taylor Marie Hill


----------



## stevielake (Aug 25, 2022)

1kisuke106 said:


> Everytime you post, This is all i hear



Frank Jack is a bigger one


----------



## Mumbai Sissy (Aug 25, 2022)

big fucking cope thread. black male smv is second to whites JFL, even black manlets are pulling stacy ltes


----------



## Tyrion! (Aug 25, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> AS A BLACK GUY ONCE YOU HIT 4.5PSL IT DOESNT MATTER HOW FUCKING HIGH YOU GO. IF YOU ARE NOT LIGHTSKIN YOU ARE HARD GIGA CAPPED TO LTBS-MTBS AND MAYBE HTBS
> 
> View attachment 1836870
> 
> ...


If that’s what you think then why did you attack me when i said the same thing on a different thread


----------



## Deleted member 15004 (Aug 25, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> the first one is cute for a brown girl. whats her name?


LMAO you think Taylor Hill is brown too huh? 

I knew I wasn't the only one.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 26, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> ltb only. Gotchu 👍
> 
> View attachment 1836890










LET ME REMIND YOU THIS IS IN 24 HOURS WHERE NIKO CLEARED 99+ IN A FEW HOURS WITH THIS EXPERIMENT. IS THIS YOUR GOD?


----------



## Erik-Jón (Aug 26, 2022)

Dalofaelid pheno composite




North atlandid




Africans


----------



## Wallenberg (Aug 26, 2022)

@Blackgymmax does your claim of black SMV being capped unless statusmaxed hold water in the US too or is it Canada only?


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 26, 2022)

Wallenberg said:


> @Blackgymmax does your claim of black SMV being capped unless statusmaxed hold water in the US too or is it Canada only?


Depends on city but if they look hard enough theyll get their looksmatch 100%. had experiments where he flopped to shit in texas as well


----------



## Wallenberg (Aug 26, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> Depends on city but if they look hard enough theyll get their looksmatch 100%. had experiments where he flopped to shit in texas as well


I thought blacks could do better in Canada than in states


----------



## Erik-Jón (Aug 26, 2022)

Wallenberg said:


> I thought blacks could do better in Canada than in states


No.


----------



## Wallenberg (Aug 26, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> No.


Why? Canada is more liberal than US


----------



## Erik-Jón (Aug 26, 2022)

Wallenberg said:


> Why? Canada is more liberal than US


Why’s that matter


----------



## latincell95 (Aug 26, 2022)

andy9432 said:


> Ur theory is correct. But whites are racist. Ive literally been rejected for being hapa. This applies to all ethnics who want to Try their luck with Good looking whites


You’re hapa? Could’ve fooled me nigga


----------



## latincell95 (Aug 26, 2022)

Moggie said:


> op just wants a decent looking blonde woman


I, too, want a Stacylite, but I have “realistic expectations.” At this point, I just want my Latina looksmatch


----------



## tyronelite (Aug 26, 2022)

exeight said:


> this thread is on fire
> you guys need a masturbation time out
> View attachment 1838502
> 
> ...


----------



## exeight (Aug 27, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> View attachment 1840117



completely understandable how he looks at her nice ass


----------



## Blackgymmax (Dec 12, 2022)

Bump, blacks are subhuman


----------



## WayneSarcosuhus (Dec 12, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> Bump, blacks are subhuman







Yet this coon got a hotwhite gf


----------



## WhoisDes (Dec 12, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> Bump, blacks are subhuman


Coon ass nigga is hilarious.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Dec 12, 2022)

WhoisDes said:


> Coon ass nigga is hilarious.
> View attachment 1992495


Face reality, gorilla. White is superior


----------



## Blackgymmax (Dec 12, 2022)

WayneSarcosuhus said:


> View attachment 1992494
> 
> Yet this coon got a hotwhite gf


I must be a fucking giga tyrone if mtbs are a stacy to niggers. You apes crack me up


----------



## WayneSarcosuhus (Dec 12, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> I must be a fucking giga tyrone if mtbs are a stacy to niggers. You apes crack me up


If that ugly black guy can get such a cute, feminene and beautyful girl, then you can pull too. Stop being retarded and go out and socialize


----------



## Deleted member 7027 (Dec 12, 2022)

I got lul


StreegeReturn said:


> Yes i was dumb. Its what my best friend told me too, its not the culture. Its just cuz in my hometown i got such insane treatment in daylight. Culture matters a lot.
> I never seen anyone ever getting cold approached irl so far anyway. Be it femcel or stacy


T lul it was a chubby becky she had cute favr


----------



## Blackgymmax (Dec 12, 2022)

WayneSarcosuhus said:


> If that ugly black guy can get such a cute, feminene and beautyful girl, then you can pull too. Stop being retarded and go out and socialize


Thats a fucking normie. Are you a truecel and any woman to you is a stacy?


----------



## WayneSarcosuhus (Dec 12, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> Thats a fucking normie. Are you a truecel and any woman to you is a stacy?


How is she a normie? Look at her cute young face. Everybody would agree with me, except copecels


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Dec 12, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> granted, his ugly gf is just a beta buxxer who *bought him a 550k house *but its still over


Conclusion: Chad/Tyrone still lives life in tutorial mode jfl

Also doesn’t this justify their current relationship more than the idea that she is the best he can do? Whole thread is pointless given the context


tyronelite said:


> _Just use extreme anecdotal tik tok outliers theory _


This and bro highlighted a significant financial factor in their relationship lol. Considering how goodlooking and statusmaxed he is he’s probably cheating too lol


----------



## Deleted member 14984 (Dec 12, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> AS A BLACK GUY ONCE YOU HIT 4.5PSL IT DOESNT MATTER HOW FUCKING HIGH YOU GO. IF YOU ARE NOT LIGHTSKIN YOU ARE HARD GIGA CAPPED TO LTBS-MTBS AND MAYBE HTBS
> 
> View attachment 1836870
> 
> ...


Oh blyad. That‘s hard. Believe curries and ricemen suffer more


----------



## Kamui (Dec 12, 2022)

Pretty said:


> This is cope ran bbc game with a tall ugly ripped blackcel and he got decent matches


Show results


----------



## Blackgymmax (Dec 12, 2022)

Kamui said:


> Show results


They were ugly subhumans. Its on the site. Stephiscold tinder exp


----------



## Kamui (Dec 12, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> They were ugly subhumans. Its on the site. Stephiscold tinder exp


Oh yeah I remember that experiment lol

I’ve seen Tinder experiments by friends have ran and usually the dark skin Tyrone’s that can pull HTB+ foids and above are ones that have more Eurocentric prettyboyesque features and aren’t completely ogremaxxed like normal West African pheno

These muscular ripped Tyrones like StephIsCold only really have access to low class LTBs and landwhale foids with BBC fetish


----------



## Pretty (Dec 13, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> They were ugly subhumans. Its on the site. Stephiscold tinder exp


I said tall nigga not some short subhuman


----------



## Pretty (Dec 13, 2022)

Kamui said:


> Oh yeah I remember that experiment lol
> 
> I’ve seen Tinder experiments by friends have ran and usually the dark skin Tyrone’s that can pull HTB+ foids and above are ones that have more Eurocentric prettyboyesque features and aren’t completely ogremaxxed like normal West African pheno
> 
> These muscular ripped Tyrones like StephIsCold only really have access to low class LTBs and landwhale foids with BBC fetish


Somewhat true the tall tyrone didnt get any stacy tier women mostly HTB and a shit ton of MTB


----------

